# Video on eye sign - need inputs



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I found this video in youtube briefly explaining about eye signs in pigeons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovqhukMrJVk

First, I don't have much knowledge about eye signs and second there is a comment to this video that the illustrator has mixed up the color circles.

Would like comments from PT on the same, its always good to know what is right


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

bump.. bump...


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't waist your time. I think the eyes are cool to look at but the eyesign stuff is bull and "maybe" the only thing I like in my breeders only, is a dark inner circle. The reason I say this is because it seems more than 50 percent of the time good breeders have it. I have not studied 1000's of birds just my observations. Some great breeders don't have it also!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a champion bird the the eyesign expert said couldn't fly home from accross the street. I think its a load of crap, and this guy is an idiot. jmo All they really need is 2 eyes.
Dave


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> I have a champion bird the the eyesign expert said couldn't fly home from accross the street. I think its a load of crap, and this guy is an idiot. jmo All they really need is 2 eyes.
> Dave


ha ha ha


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I have had it happen where I have asked and a flyer what he thought about eye sign... before he answered he asked what I thought. When no one is around he will pull out a loupe and gives the eye a look. I have had guys tell me that it is all BS except this or that part.

Plenty of folks will say it is useful for breeders... I talked to en eyesign guy on the phone in South Africa. Jack Barkel he sent me a book and DVD I have not looked at yet. Really nice guy.

If you are interested in eyesign, look at the Alberta Classic site. Under the eye sign section, very bottom it lists eye sign according to so and so. If you click one of the names, it will bring up a page where you can click on a name and it highlights the part of the eye. Gives definitions to each of the circles (according to that person). 

I don't see any logical reason for pairing up pink eyes and yellow eyes, or why a bird with a thick iris will make a good racer and breeder... or other such claims.

I do know pigeon supply houses sell eye loupes, books, DVD’s, graders are paid to handle birds, look at eyesign...etc and people pay the money...even if it is a load of BS.

To anyone that says a great racer or breeder will have this or that characteristics there will always be a great racer or breeder that does not have it or a very poor racer or poor breeder that does have it. There are never any guarantees or constants. I do think a pigeon needs two eyes, two wings etc to be a great racer...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

There are some interesting things about eyesigns so I don't ignore it completely. Looking for signs of good/poor health or signs of coming into form for a race is what I use it for sometimes. As for breeding and racing eyesigns, I would have to agree that you can't count on eyesigns for that. Performance is the only way tell if a bird is a champ or a dud. IMO


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

the only eye that matters is the "brown eye" when it's going through the trap!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Flapdoodle said:


> I have had it happen where I have asked and a flyer what he thought about eye sign... before he answered he asked what I thought. When no one is around he will pull out a loupe and gives the eye a look. I have had guys tell me that it is all BS except this or that part.
> 
> Plenty of folks will say it is useful for breeders... I talked to en eyesign guy on the phone in South Africa. Jack Barkel he sent me a book and DVD I have not looked at yet. Really nice guy.
> 
> ...


That was a nice web link, thanks


----------

